# Honda HS 'charge/light' coil output



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is what I found for 'charge/light' coil output:

HS622, HS624K1, HS724, HS724K1, HS828, HS828K1, and HS928 have a 12V/50W coil.

HS928K1, HS1132 and HS1332 have a 12V/15W coil.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

For what it's worth, so it's in the same thread with the HS coil info: Electric start HSS models a have large multi-winding coil, which has three outputs:

(1) The Motor Coil, used to run the chute motors, generates 9VAC / 11A @ 3,350 rpm.
(2) The Charge Coil, used to charge the battery, generates 12VAC / 0.8A @ 3,000 rpm.
(3) The Lamp Coil, used to fire the LED work lamp, generates 11.5VAC / 0.36A @ 1950 rpm and then goes up from there... See chart attached.


----------



## Mattbroct (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi Tabora

I’m working on a retrofit power chute upgrade -diy for my Honda 928 (has crank handle). Do you know specs or where one can find multi-coil like one you mention.. sorry for the ignorance but I’m not familiar with that part or how it works.. yet .

I’m going to use a seat motor like few have done on yt but their videos all have car battery and I’d like to avoid a second battery if can (one less thing to charge in my life).


Thanks in advance

matt



tabora said:


> For what it's worth, so it's in the same thread with the HS coil info: Electric start HSS models a have large multi-winding coil, which has three outputs:
> 
> (1) The Motor Coil, used to run the chute motors, generates 9VAC / 11A @ 3,350 rpm.
> (2) The Charge Coil, used to charge the battery, generates 12VAC / 0.8A @ 3,000 rpm.
> (3) The Lamp Coil, used to fire the LED work lamp, generates 11.5VAC / 0.36A @ 1950 rpm and then goes up from there... See chart attached.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mattbroct said:


> Do you know specs or where one can find multi-coil like one you mention.


Your HS928 has two coil mount locations under the flywheel. It can have any of the following combinations or lack thereof:

12v–15w (31510-ZE1-003) Lighting Coil
12v–25w (31510-ZE1-811) Lighting Coil
A single lighting coil can be used in combination with a 3A charge coil.
Two coils can be installed in parallel to provide 12V-30W or 12V-50W, if no charging coils are applied. Use parallel connector (No. 32105-ZE1-000) to connect any two lighting coils in parallel.
The best option is the 31510-ZE2-P31 which is the DOUBLE COIL ASSY., LAMP (12V/50W):


----------

